# Steuertransformator



## Praios (25 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
kurz zwei Fragen...

1. Ein Steuertrafo muß Primärseitig mit 400V betrieben werden!?
2. Sicherheitsventile an Excenterpressen (Pressen allgemein) werden nur an Steuerspannungen von geregelten Netzteilen berieben!?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mich jemand bestätigen könnte bzw. berichtigen kann.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Krombacher_Pilz (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo Mathias,

zu 1.:
Ist absoluter Unsinn.

zu 2.:
Macht insofern Sinn, das bei solchen Netzteilen schon mal kein Fehler durch die Versorgungsspannung am Gerät auftreten und damit in einen unsicheren Zustand wechslen.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## Industrie-Service (27 Juli 2006)

Hallo...

Stefan hat da sicherlich recht.

1. Einen Steuertrafo mit 400V macht da Sinn, wo kein Neutralleiter vorhanden ist.

2. Die Steuerspannung für die Sicherheitsventile ist für die Sicherheit nicht relevant (ich gehe hier von einer Steuerspannung über einen Trenntrafo aus, welcher dafür geeignet ist!).
Wichtig ist die sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung der Ventile!
Ich kenne Pressenhersteller welche die Ventile mit 230V AC Steuerspannung ansteuern.
Pressen, welche ich bisher umgebaut habe und von TÜV kontrolliert und abgenommen wurden, habe ich mit 24VDC über ein Schaltnetzteil gespeist.


----------



## lefrog (29 Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist der Einsatz eines Steuertrafos ab einem gewissen Ausbau einer Anlage / Steuerung vorgeschrieben. Wie das nun mit dem Netzanschluss aussieht, das müsste ich noch einmal nachschlagen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dort, wo eine Anlage mit Drehstrom eingespeist wird, der Anschluss von Wechselspannungsgeräten (solche, die an einen Aussenleiter und den Neutralleiter angeschlossen werden) hinter einen entsprechenden Transformator geschehen sollten, welcher primärseitig an Drehstrom, also die drei Aussenleiter angeschaltet ist. Dieses sollte aus dem Grund geschehen, das eine Anlage "nur" an den Aussenleitern betrieben wird. Ein Steuertrafo 400V 3-Phasen-Wechselspannung auf 230V 1-Phasen-Wechselspannung verhindert ja auch eine Schieflast des Drehstromnetzes - dafür müssen aber hin und wieder ungeheure Massen Kupfer und Eisen eingesetzt werden... 
Wie auch immer, hinter einem solchen Trafo - aber auch hinter einem 24VDC Schaltnetzteil - sind dann entweder der 0VDC bzw. 0VAC Anschluss zu Erden oder eine Isolationsüberwachung einzusetzen. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## knabi (30 Juli 2006)

Also der "normale" Steuertrafo hat keine dreiphasige Primärwicklung, er wird an 2 Phasen des Drehstromnetzes angeschlossen. Das Argument mit der Schieflast zieht somit nicht unbedingt  . Was sekundär herauskommt, hängt von der Anwendung, dem Planer u.a. ab...
Wenn ein PEN- oder ein N-Leiter vorhanden ist, können natürlich auch Steuertrafos mit 230V-Primärspannung eingesetzt werden.
Steuertransformatoren sollen bei räumlich ausgedehnten Anlagen dafür sorgen sollen, daß bei Fehlern die auftretende Energiemenge im Steuerstromkreis begrenzt wird, um Schäden bei Mensch und Maschine zu vermeiden. Bei kleinen, örtlich begrenzten Anlagen muß ein Steuertrafo nicht unbedingt eingesetzt werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zottel (31 Juli 2006)

Krombacher_Pilz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> zu 1.:
> Ist absoluter Unsinn.
> ...


1. Stimme ich zu. Kenne/betreue selbst Anlagen, wo mit 500V gefahren wird und der Steuertrafo ist dann eben 500/230 V

2. Halte ich für sinnlos: Fehler durch die Versorgungsspannung 2a) Unterspannung 2b) Überspannung

Gegen Unterspannung gibt dir kein Netzteil Sicherheit; es reicht, daß eine lose Klemme eine hohen Übergangswiderstand aufweist und du hast Unterspannung am Verbraucher

2b) Überspannung
Ein geregeltes Netzteil hat erheblich mehr Komponenten als ein Trafo, Gleichrichter und eventuell Elko. Alle diese Komponenten können versagen. Die einfache Anordnung Trafo/Gleichrichter/Elko erzeugt prinzipiell keine höhere Spannung als Uprimär*TrafoÜbersetzung*Wurzel2.
Alle Komponenten können versagen. Netzteile mit Längsregler (a la IC 78xx) erzeugen intern erstmal 5 bis 10V mehr, die am Regler abfallen. Bei Kurzschluß des Ausgangstransistors bekommt der Verbraucher diese Spannung. Schaltnetzteile haben normalerweise eine Regelreserve, um die gewünschte Ausgangsspannung auch bei netzseitiger Unterspannung liefern zu können. Versagt die Iswertrückmeldung zum Regler, drehen sie auf und liefern Überspannung.


----------



## Krombacher_Pilz (31 Juli 2006)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Halte ich für sinnlos: Fehler durch die Versorgungsspannung 2a) Unterspannung 2b) Überspannung
> 
> Gegen Unterspannung gibt dir kein Netzteil Sicherheit; es reicht, daß eine lose Klemme eine hohen Übergangswiderstand aufweist und du hast Unterspannung am Verbraucher
> 
> ...



Hallo Zottel,

genau das ist der Punkt. Ein Trafo gibt eine Spannung die der Eingangsspannung entspricht ab. Klar, immer gemäss N1:N2 = U1:U2. Wenn also das Netz von 400 VAC auf 300 VAC zusammenbricht wird sich auch die Ausgangsspannung des Trafo um das viertel verringern. Ventile können da schon unsinn machen. Ein Schaltnetzteil aber bringt immer seine Unenn am Ausgang oder aber gar nix, auch wenn im inneren was kaputt geht (Ein Trafo oder ein "Normales" Netzteil steuert die Ausgangsspannung, ein Schaltnetzteil regelt diese). Also ist die Anlage sicher in Betrieb oder einfach aus.

MfG
Stefan


----------

